# A few pepper grinders



## Dai Sensei (Jul 26, 2014)

I went to a wood turning get together weekend event recently and spent most of my time turning a few Crushgrind pepper grinders. On the right is the WA Sheoak, on the left a WA Woody Pear (chocolate Sheoak) both finished with Shellewax. The one in the middle is from Blue-spot (ie spalted) Jarrah finished with nitrocellulose lacquer. The Jarrah was not a burl, just a really gnarly piece of timber, with huge cracks and a big rotten hole so I cast it with white & red resin.


















Cheers


----------



## Monty (Jul 26, 2014)

Great looking trio. I like the curved shape and the way you hid the top with the 3 dark lines.


----------



## Harley2001 (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice.love the shape


----------



## kyaggie (Jul 26, 2014)

Beautiful work!

Mike


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jul 26, 2014)

The Sheoak is callin my name.Great work.


----------

